
What the 55 Swift Standard Library Protocols Taught Me - ingve
http://www.skilled.io/gregheo/what-the-55-swift-standard-library-protocols-taught-me
======
imrehg
Interesting. I haven't used Swift yet, but been learning Rust recently - the
"protocols" look an awful lot like Rust's traits, is that so?

The three groups shown ("can do...", "is a...", "can be..." sorts) feel like a
helpful way to think about these things in general.

